# 0.0 rating



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it possible to get a 0.0 rating for your 1-day weekly rating?

If they do not rate you it is defaults to 5.0 does it not?
If they rate you anything, the lowest is a 1.0, is it not?


----------



## NoNameNoGame (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sure this will be cleared up, but it reminds me of this:


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

A closed mouth gathers no feet.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Is it possible to get a 0.0 rating for your 1-day weekly rating?
> 
> If they do not rate you it is defaults to 5.0 does it not?
> If they rate you anything, the lowest is a 1.0, is it not?


Nope, non ratings do NOT count towards your average, just in the trip count. They show up on the dashboard as 0 if you have no ratings for that period but they are not counted in your average. So for example, if I have 20 trips for the week, 9 give me a 5 star, one gives me a 4 star and the other 10 are too lazy to rate, I would have a 4.9 over the previous 20 rides.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, non ratings do NOT count towards your average, just in the trip count. They show up on the dashboard as 0 if you have no ratings for that period but they are not counted in your average. So for example, if I have 20 trips for the week, 9 give me a 5 star, one gives me a 4 star and the other 10 are too lazy to rate, I would have a 4.9 over the previous 20 rides.


I don't recall EVER seeing 0.0... even when I didn't drive for a few weeks... guess that's why it threw me.. thanks.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Uber does not show you your 1 day rating if you have less then 4 trips in 1 day. That way you can't really figure out who gave you what for a rating.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

NoNameNoGame said:


> I'm sure this will be cleared up, but it reminds me of this:


That's what my rating is with uber.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

It takes time for ratings to be "processed". Overnights don't mean a damn thing. Check it again in 24-48 hours.

Same with your overall ratings - it may take 1-2 weeks to reflect properly.

Oh, and in general, if you want to save your nerves & avoid getting ulcers - don't focus on ratings so much. Keep it above 4.6-4.7, and you're golden.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Godric said:


> Uber does not show you your 1 day rating if you have less then 4 trips in 1 day. That way you can't really figure out who gave you what for a rating.


YOUR RATING CHANGES THE NEXT DAY As the week progresses so you can see it drop before the week is over.


----------

